# Vacuform Lenses-help Needed



## Freqman1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Need a couple of lenses done for a project. I have one original lens but would need a couple made. Please let me know if you can help. V/r Shawn


----------



## Mister_Comics (Apr 29, 2016)

Ok I never made lenses but I do make models and occasionally have to make clear parts like a canopy for a plane or a windshield for a model car.
So here is what I would do if I needed to make a lens.  It's really simple to do.  You don't need a vac-u-form.  All you need is modeling clay, clear plastic sheet, cookie sheet, and oven.  Sculpty or Apoxie Sculpt work fine.  I usually use Apoxie Sculpt.  It's my personnel favorite.  
You will also need clear plastic.  Figure out the thickness you will need.  You can get clear plastic sheets in many thicknesses.  Hobby shops and hardware stores usually sell the plastic.  Sometimes I save the plastic from some product I bought if the plastic packaging is large.  This will also work as long as its nice and clear and not distorted.

First form the clay into the shape of the lens.  Since you have one lens to use as an example, I would try to place the lens onto the clay as you shape it to get the exact curve of the lens.  I usually start by making the clay into a round ball and then cutting it in half.  This gives you a nice flat side for the bottom.  On the round side you will form the lens.

Once you have the clay in the shape you want let it harden.  Apoxie Sculpt usually hardens in a hour or two.

While the clay is hardening cut a square of your clear plastic bigger than the lens diameter.  It's ok if its too big.  Better bigger than too short.

Take the harden clay place it on a cookie sheet and place it in a oven. Sometimes you get sticking so I would spray some PAM or other non stick oil on the clay form and the cookie sheet around the clay.  

Now place the cut clear plastic on top of the clay form.  Test your balancing skills.  Sometimes the plastic wants to slide off the clay.

Set oven temperature to 275˚.  The plastic will not burn at this temperature.  I've used as thin as .020" thick with great results and as thick as .040 too.

Keep a eye on the plastic as it slowly takes the shape of the clay.  

Once it looks like the plastic is the same shape of the clay remove the cookie sheet from the oven.

Let cool and remove the new lens from the clay form.

Now you can trim off the excess plastic around the lens.

Now you have a lens.  If the clay is not damaged you can use it again to make another lens.

Good luck!


----------



## gymmanager (Apr 30, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Need a couple of lenses done for a project. I have one original lens but would need a couple made. Please let me know if you can help. V/r Shawn



Hey Shawn, if you don't want to do it yourself, have you looked in the classified section under "The Cabe Services"? It looks like this guy has a ton of lenses and there are numerous statements from people saying how good they are. http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fs-new-light-lenses-for-your-vintage-lights.10532/


----------



## Mister_Comics (May 1, 2016)

gymmanager said:


> Hey Shawn, if you don't want to do it yourself, have you looked in the classified section under "The Cabe Services"? It looks like this guy has a ton of lenses and there are numerous statements from people saying how good they are. http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fs-new-light-lenses-for-your-vintage-lights.10532/



His prices are good.  It would cost you more to buy the clay to do it yourself.


----------

